# Maintaining your jack plate



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CorrosionX red can every now and then and pressure wash lightly after each trip. The Atlas Micros don’t need lube on the slide bolts. Other than that just check mounting hardware for tightness now and then.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Smack

I've always had bobs plates, but my new skiff has an atlas micro jacker. I've heard you need to keep it greased up constantly on the slide bolts or they will start to loosen from the friction. Do you think the corrosion x is good enough?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

2015 model 410 hrs no grease, just light silicon spray on the slides.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> CorrosionX red can every now and then and pressure wash lightly after each trip. The Atlas Micros don’t need lube on the slide bolts. Other than that just check mounting hardware for tightness now and then.


Smack - corrosion x on the sliding bolts?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> 2015 model 410 hrs no grease, just light silicon spray on the slides.


I like the idea of silicon ... any specific brand you use for this sort of application?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> I like the idea of silicon ... any specific brand you use for this sort of application?


No sir. Same spray silicon on trailer bunk carpet.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I never used grease on the slide bolts because it tends to collect sand, and whatever else. 

X is a good product to use. I typically apply every other trip or so.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> Smack - corrosion x on the sliding bolts?


I spray the whole plate with it about once every two months and it looks and works like new.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

CRC White Lithium spray grease also can work well for this application and doesen't make a mess, every other trip or so. But also as Mack said the occasional pressure wash (light) is a good reset as well.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

According to the guys at Atlas - DON'T put any grease on the bolts/washers. Gums them up. Spray with Silicone or similar. Check that the washers spin frequently. They should be hand spin able at all height levels. Adjust as needed. One weird thing about the Atlas Mini is this weird circular pin in a hole on bottom bar of jackplate. The this to be flush for the backplate to pull down. Make sure that is flush (not pushed in or out). Myself and all my friends have had issues with that until we figured that out.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

timogleason said:


> According to the guys at Atlas - DON'T put any grease on the bolts/washers. Gums them up. Spray with Silicone or similar. Check that the washers spin frequently. They should be hand spin able at all height levels. Adjust as needed. One weird thing about the Atlas Mini is this weird circular pin in a hole on bottom bar of jackplate. The this to be flush for the backplate to pull down. Make sure that is flush (not pushed in or out). Myself and all my friends have had issues with that until we figured that out.


Thanks Tim! Very helpful!


----------

